# Urgent - fosters need homes asap! offer Denver, CO



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

*crossposted from GM*

If interested in any rats below, have questions, etc please contact me via email at [email protected] or PM, thanks!

Serious financial strains have unfortunately been overtaking my life, along with the coupling of my health's decline (was diagnosed with lyme disease not quite a month ago), I really need to find homes for my remaining fosters as quickly as possible. Transport can be possibly arranged, likely within a 3 hour limit from myself or trains can possibly be set up as well. All of my fosters are in great health, and have been socialized actively (some from birth), been fed a high quality veggie dog food/grain mix, been housed appropriately, and are very used to being spoiled rotten. 

There's no fee or anything, but I do ask a lot of questions to make sure my fosters go to perfect, caring homes. There is one possibility that if someone is interested in adopting The Twins, Persephone, and Daphne all together, OR Hector, Laertes, and Potter together, ONE of those groups will go with a Martins 695. It's the older model, and probably could use a new coat of paint soon, but it's a FREE (and not cheap) cage and in good condition. I could POSSIBLY send both groups homes with their own Martins depending on if the other fosters get adopted as well, but for now it's just one that could be up for grabs.

Please go here to see available rats, pictures, and info about them: http://www.goosemoose.com/rfc/index.php?topic=4092049.0


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

I wish I could take them, but my girls are babies and I've reached the limit of small animals I'm allowed in my city. 

I do hope that things get better for you and that your health improves.


----------

